

Engineering the Windows 7 Boot Animation - wyday
http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2009/02/18/engineering-the-windows-7-boot-animation.aspx

======
sosuke
I like the new animation, gives me the feeling that something is being created
rather than running one way down a limitless train track like I've been doing
since ... Windows 95 still had a horizontal scrolling animation.

[http://www.guidebookgallery.org/pics/gui/startupshutdown/spl...](http://www.guidebookgallery.org/pics/gui/startupshutdown/splash/win95-1-1.png)

------
superchink
"Words such as “bioluminescence”, “organic”, “humble beauty”, and “atmosphere”
came up frequently in our brainstorming sessions. We know that in isolation
these might sound a bit corny, but this is all part of the overall goals of
Windows 7."

You heard it here first - being corny is one of the goals for Windows 7.

~~~
unalone
Somebody downvoted you, but I agree entirely. Perhaps it's because I'm used to
the Mac's ultrasimple boot - colorless Apple logo, then boot - but the focus
on the boot logo isn't well-placed.

It's better than the Vista one, but the team misses that I don't want _any_
fancy boot. The lack of something fancy is a statement itself - Apple gets
that, Microsoft doesn't.

~~~
dualogy
Well, they always suffer from the same dilemma: someone else gets it first,
and they then can't just do the same even when its the right thing, they
somehow gotta 'top' that, add to it so that where less was more, more is now
less.

~~~
unalone
I hate that mindset. One company I really respect is Nokia, because when they
decided to rip off the iPhone their CEO said so directly - he said something
like "We know to steal something good if we see it." I'd much rather Nokia
have innovated to begin with, but at least acknowledging that influence is
something respectable.

A flat Windows logo - no gradient, single-color blocks - would look incredibly
nice, and it might manage to convey the message of an easier, faster new
operating system. Complexity is never likable: even good complex things are
things that on the surface would appear very simple.

